# Meet Elle



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everybody,
Today we welcomed Elle to our family. She is very very sweet, calm and loves to play by herself with her plush toy  
Sorry the pics aren't that great.. I took them with my phone.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

isn't she a cutie!


----------



## OldeEnglishD (Aug 21, 2011)

What a pretty girl! Congrats to you and Ellie!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

.Laurie. said:


> isn't she a cutie!


Most assuredly ...:smooch: she is a doll


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elle*

Elle is an absolutley beautiful little angel!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Your pics are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww I just want to kiss her! What a sweetie! Her wavy ears are beautiful!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is beautiful!!

What does Dexter think of her????


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is so beautiful! Congratulations. Did you gt her from a local breeder?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is so cute. I want to kiss her sweet nose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Ellie is a doll.


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Adorable!  love the pics!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Laurie said:


> She is beautiful!!
> 
> What does Dexter think of her????


Dexter loves her. he follows her around the house and tries to get her to play with him with toys that are bigger than her lol... it's cute to watch


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Joanne & Asia said:


> She is so beautiful! Congratulations. Did you gt her from a local breeder?


We had to drive about an hour to get her  thankfully the people she was assigned to backed out


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What great pictures! Congrats!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations, Elle is a doll! More picture are definitely in order.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

a few from today


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable. And they are so cute together. Dexter in the last picture is like you sure are a small pup. Can you play?


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

.Laurie. said:


> Hi everybody,
> Today we welcomed Elle to our family. She is very very sweet, calm and loves to play by herself with her plush toy
> Sorry the pics aren't that great.. I took them with my phone.


3 fab pics...doesn't matter they were taken with your phone...great captures!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Come see mommy









Playing with Dexter's ball...









I stop everything I do everytime I hear something.. the world is so scary...


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> I stop everything I do everytime I hear something.. the world is so scary...


 Don't worry little girl, soon this big scary world will be all fun and joy for you!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> Don't worry little girl, soon this big scary world will be all fun and joy for you!


lol that's true... she is even scared of the sprinkler in the yard.. it's not on or anything, but I guess she know it's not supposed to be there... lol smart cookie..


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

cute little fur-ball!!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Midnight stop to peepee and she discovered her first snow. She LOVES it...


----------



## Sonaandbrodie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwhh shes so gorgious!  xx


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is a cutie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Elle is sooo cute!! Congrats!! It looks like Dexter and her are going to be great siblings!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG what a babe xxxx


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Enjoying the snow:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Awwwww, she is beautiful! I hope you have a long and healthy life with your new baby!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw she is gorgeous, looks like she's having lots of fun in the snow  goldens love it!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww so much fun!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwww I want a puppy to munch


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

What a sweet little fluff ball!!! I bet it's so fun to cuddle with her! She looks snuggly


----------



## mollymo (Nov 5, 2009)

What a little sweetie....lovely pics in the snow


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

You have a new baby!!!! great!!!

Oh my God !!! She is so cute!!!

Love & Light 
PS. I was absent for a while(technical problems)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elle*

Your Ellie is SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

they grow wayyyyy too fast


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

She's so pretty! Your one lucky owner!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

She has that "trouble seeking" look  Beautiful pictures!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww...she's adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures of Elle playing in the snow, she's so darn cute!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She is so cute!! I miss puppyhood. They grow up way to fast!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Yayyyy I'm 3 months old already  soon i'll be able to play outside the yard like my big brother 










Sitting still for the picture - Waiting for the GO to get my treat


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

oh my gosh!!! She is just so cute!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

*3 months, 2 weeks, 5 days*

Here is my girl... She has grown up quite a lot and next week she will be 4 months old.










I can't believe she is that big already..


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful..


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

She has a model's legs for sure :


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Discoverer said:


> She has a model's legs for sure :


they seem long compared to her body lol


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

*4 1/2 months*

enjoying the beach...










... and the sand


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

aww thats cute. my girl will be at the beach in May lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elle*

Elle is Beyond Adorable!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I know I am behind, but I wanted to say that Elle is beautiful! She is an adorable doll baby! She has the same tag as Mercy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> they grow wayyyyy too fast


 Awww! Look at that face!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ellejee said:


> enjoying the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a great picture!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Here she is turning 6 months in a few days...


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning picture!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those puppies grow so fast. Elle is beautiful.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL


----------

